# Weather in Carlsbad, CA over thanksgiving?



## krmlaw (Jan 27, 2009)

We might be heading to Carlsbad for thanksgiving, trying to decide between here and florida. 

Whats the weather like? Warm? 70s?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 27, 2009)

Weather.com has the average temp in Carlsbad at 68 hi /49 low in Nov


----------



## ricoba (Jan 27, 2009)

This past Thanksgiving, I sat in my backyard and barbecued a turkey. (we are about an hours drive from Carlsbad)

On a previous Thanksgiving, we were at Disneyland, and there were very strong Santa Ana winds and it was almost bone chilling cold.

As Bill points out, look at the averages between Carlsbad and Florida and decide from there.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 27, 2009)

ok, im thinking southern florida ...


----------



## lprstn (Jan 27, 2009)

Florida! Also, when we go to Orlando for Thanksgiving, we drive about 2 hours to the beach and its hot! We love it!


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 28, 2009)

OK, sounds like southern florida is for us ...


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 28, 2009)

Wait -- you don't know what you are missing here in Carlsbad


----------



## Luanne (Jan 28, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Wait -- you don't know what you are missing here in Carlsbad



I agree.  I'd choose Carlsbad over Florida any day.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 28, 2009)

I would ignore the post about bone chilling Santa Ana winds.  There is no such thing!  When the Santa Ana's blow, it heats up So Cal to the 85-90 degree weather (hence the fires sometimes).  The wind is literally a warm, dry, desert wind.  It is the BEST time of the year because it is dry yet toasty.  You have a very very good chance of having over 75 degree weather during Thanksgiving.

We were swimming this past Thanksgiving in a neighbor's pool!  I remember vividly telling the kids to get out because the turkey will be ready!  :whoopie: 

Katherine


----------



## ricoba (Jan 29, 2009)

SDKath said:


> I would ignore the post about bone chilling Santa Ana winds.  There is no such thing!  When the Santa Ana's blow, it heats up So Cal to the 85-90 degree weather (hence the fires sometimes).  The wind is literally a warm, dry, desert wind.  It is the BEST time of the year because it is dry yet toasty.  You have a very very good chance of having over 75 degree weather during Thanksgiving.
> 
> We were swimming this past Thanksgiving in a neighbor's pool!  I remember vividly telling the kids to get out because the turkey will be ready!  :whoopie:
> 
> Katherine



You may choose to ignore my post.  But quite frankly you are incorrect.

It was a Santa Ana wind blowing that Thanksgiving, and it was bone chilling cold.  

While most of the times the wind is warm, this is not always the case.

"_The Santa Ana winds are strong, extremely dry offshore winds that characteristically sweep through in Southern California and northern Baja California in late fall into winter. They can range from hot to cold, depending on the prevailing temperatures in the source regions, the Great Basin and upper Mojave Desert. However, the winds are remembered most for the hot dry weather (often the hottest of the year) that they bring in the fall._"  Wikipedia

Further article from USA Today, confirming that Santa Ana Winds can be neutral, warm, hot or cold.

So before you tell someone to ignore another posters post, try and do a bit of research and not just give anecdotal opinion.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok sorry,

That sounded a bit harsh now that I reread it.  But having lived in So Cal since 1980, I have never ONCE in my life experienced a cold Santa Ana wind.  My opinion and I apologize about the ignoring thing...

Katherine


----------



## lprstn (Jan 29, 2009)

Well if I had to chose, I'd to Carlsbad in the summer (I've only been there once - during April, it was ok in April, but I am definately planning a summer trip there).  Florida during Thanksgiving.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh good, that makes me happy    We have a newish restaurant -- The Naked Cafe that is healthy but absolutely delicious food in the Village (near Starbucks, across from train station) that you might like.  We always order the fish taco plate.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 29, 2009)

lprstn said:


> Well if I had to chose, I'd to Carlsbad in the summer (I've only been there once - during April, it was ok in April, but I am definately planning a summer trip there).  Florida during Thanksgiving.



It can get pretty cold in FL during Thanksgiving. 2006 had frost warnings for Orlando early Thanksgiving week. Made it great for going to the parks at night, as most people don't think to watch the weather and just pack shorts because it's FL.


----------



## lprstn (Jan 29, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> It can get pretty cold in FL during Thanksgiving. 2006 had frost warnings for Orlando early Thanksgiving week. Made it great for going to the parks at night, as most people don't think to watch the weather and just pack shorts because it's FL.



Oh yeah, you are right, I think I was in Orlando one Thanksgiving and we had jackets on, however, when we drove towards Miami it was much, much warmer...


----------



## SDKath (Jan 30, 2009)

Can you come now?  We just had the Santa Ana conditions this week and it is 82 right now on the coast.  I am in shorts and a t-shirt and am heading out to the beach with the kids for a few hours before sunset.    

Katherine


----------



## lv_maui (Feb 4, 2009)

*Carlsbad is great at T-day*

I live here and the weather is usually very good.  I always fry a turkey, and we warm up the pool for the relatives to swim in.


----------



## Hoc (Feb 4, 2009)

Santa Ana winds are always dry.  But they can be hot or cold.  Normally (Santa Anas in November are not that common), Carlsbad is, in fact, around 70 or so.  Usually overcast in the morning, which can either continue through the day, or burn off to blue skies.  However, when the sky is clear in November, it's usually a bit chilly by California standards - mid to high 60's.  Rain is possible, but I don't remember rain on Thanksgiving for as much as 10 years back.


----------

